# How to go back to beginning



## stampingpaperdoll (Oct 4, 2009)

I just finished a book and I would like my hubby to read it--when I press the title of the book-it takes me to the end of the book--how do I get back to the beginning of the book?  Thanks in advance.
Cheryl


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

While you're in the book where you left off, press Menu. Then press Go To. There should be a little menu that you can use to take you to the cover or the beginning of the book. Or a specific location in the book if you know the location numbers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Or go to the Cover which will be even before any prologue or copyright gobbledygook. . . .

That said, if you have WhisperSync turned on, it might be that every time you connect to the world, the Kindle will try to sync to the furthest page read which will be the end.  There's a way to reset that -- I'm sure someone will be along soon that can link to the thread where it was discussed or will know how -- or you can turn WhisperSync OFF at the Manage Your Kindle page.  The setting is via a link all the way at the bottom of the page.  But note that, if you do this, you won't be able to sync your books between any two devices.

An improvement to WhisperSync would be if you could specify which devices were to be synced. . . .


----------



## stampingpaperdoll (Oct 4, 2009)

That did the trick-thank you so much.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or go to the Cover which will be even before any prologue or copyright gobbledygook. . . .


This isn't always the case. I've seen books (Rework comes to mind) where the cover was the _end_ of the book.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

The "beginning" is set by the publisher, and they vary widely I've discovered.  I've actually had books where the "beginning" is Chapter 1, but completely bypasses the prologue!  I always open a book, then go to the cover or the table of contents and page to what I consider the beginning, just in case.


----------

